# Any Americans that have attended NFTS in the UK?



## Kdbct9 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello friends!

I was wondering if anyone out there is an American or knows of an American that has attended The National Film and Television School in the UK. This is less of a cultural/diversity topic and more of my concern about the financial aid process (US federal and private) for US students seeking enrollment there. I wondered how it worked and what your experience was with the process and the program.

I have received an offer, but am working to sort out the details.

Any shared wisdom would be greatly appreciated! I'm new to the forum.

Thanks!


----------

